# Stankoimport 1N611P



## slaurenson (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have been offered a lathe for $300 NZD which is roughly 200 USD, from my research it looks to be a Stanko or Stankoimport 1N611P I have googled a bit and found basic info about swing, bed length etc but not much else. 

The lathe seems in pretty good shape but I think the speeds plate is missing from the front. 

does anyone have any knowledge of this lathe and if it's any good.. it's also fitted with a 3phase motor so that either needs to be converted or the motor changed if the HP isn't any more than single phase can manage I suppose. 

Any info would be handy!


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 8, 2017)

slaurenson said:


> Stanko or Stankoimport 1N611P



It's a &#1048;&#1046; 1&#1048;611&#1055; --> IZH 1I611P, produced by Izhevsk Machine-Tool Plant IzhmashStanko in Izhevsk in  Russia.

See this link, but it's wrote at russian, translate in google translator.  http://stanki-katalog.ru/sprav_1i611.htm

The  letter of &#1048;&#1046; 1&#1048;611&#1055; ---> 

Designation lathe

1 - lathe (group number for ENIMS classification)

&#1048; - generation machine (&#1040;, &#1041;, &#1042;, &#1044;, &#1048;, &#1050;, &#1051

6 - sub-group number (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9) on the classification ENIMS (6 - Lathe)

11 - height of centers over bed (11, 16, 20, 25, 30, 40, 50) (11 - height of centers 130 mm )


The letters at the end of the model name:

&#1043; - a machine frame with a recess

K - Copy lathe

&#1055; - precision machine - (n, n, b, a, c) in accordance with GOST 8-82 (P - improved accuracy)

&#1060;1 - machine with digital readout DRO device and coordinates

&#1060;2 - machine with positioning system, CNC numerical control

&#1060;3 - Machine with a contour (continuous) CNC

&#1060;4 - a multi-purpose machine with contouring system CNC and shop tools


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 8, 2017)

Brilliant, hadn't seen that webpage! difficult when you cant figure out what to google!!!  

Thanks will have a read of that.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 8, 2017)

slaurenson said:


> Brilliant, hadn't seen that webpage! difficult when you cant figure out what to google!!!
> 
> Thanks will have a read of that.



Not difficult to read russian since i am married with ukrainan wife hence not difficult to google after the lathe.  If you need more info, google after this: &#1048;&#1046; 1&#1048;611&#1055; or IZH 1I611P  

I can see the length and height is about same as Sieg C6, but more strong build to take heavy work.


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 8, 2017)

Brilliant thank you very much! 

I currently have a Myford Super 7, so given this is so cheap and has a larger center than the Myford I will probably go for it.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jan 8, 2017)

slaurenson said:


> Brilliant thank you very much!
> 
> I currently have a Myford Super 7, so given this is so cheap and has a larger center than the Myford I will probably go for it.



If You  have the space,buy it.
It is built to toolroom specifikations and was sold for silly low money in the west.


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 8, 2017)

okay, sounds good. 

next issue is the three-phase motor, from what I have found it's a 3KW (4HP) unit, I could get a single phase motor that would do the job but would prefer to keep it three-phase and have a convertor.. all comes down to dollars though. 

once I (hopefully) pick it up, I will take a couple of photos and post.

thanks
Scott.


----------



## jef-lemmens (Jan 8, 2017)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/stankoimport/

Regards Jef


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeh, that was my first port of call for information but that's a different model than the one I was looking at, I think that's a fair bit larger as well.. 

still, it's a great website for information. 

cheers


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 8, 2017)

slaurenson said:


> next issue is the three-phase motor, from what I have found it's a 3KW (4HP) unit, I could get a single phase motor that would do the job but would prefer to keep it three-phase and have a convertor.. all comes down to dollars though.
> 
> Scott.



See this..

 [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkg9uGem_Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkg9uGem_Y[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcDM3hm0XM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UcDM3hm0XM[/ame]


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 9, 2017)

Well I am now the proud owner of a $300 Russian lathe! More photos tomorrow when I get the truck to drop it off  he even threw in a single to three-phase converter box (I hope it works)


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 10, 2017)

New (old) lathe arrived today.. I have a better understanding of three phase now.. however if I don't post tomorrow.. it was nice knowing you all


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 10, 2017)

slaurenson said:


> okay, sounds good.
> 
> next issue is the three-phase motor, from what I have found it's a 3KW (4HP) unit, I could get a single phase motor that would do the job but would prefer to keep it three-phase and have a convertor.. all comes down to dollars though.
> 
> ...



Normally I'd recommend a VFD (Variable Frequency Drive) to run the 3 phase motor.   A 3KW motor though is getting up there where the expense of the VFD goes up, plus you will need a fairly stiff feeder to supply the VFD.   This especially if you want to get the full power available from the motor.   Still I'd look into a VFD, just understand that you may need a dedicated electrical line.

In my mind a VFD offers other advantages including variable speed and soft starts.   VFD's effectively upgrade many lathes.

In any event for $200 how can you even pass it up?   You can't even buy a good scroll chuck for $200


----------



## slaurenson (Jan 12, 2017)

Yep, I think VFD is a great idea - My Myford has a three phase motor and VFD which makes a world of difference. 

I think I will spend the time cleaning it up and painting - That will give SWMBO time to get used to the expense of the VFD


----------



## h7eh7e (Jan 27, 2017)

slaurenson
there is all information on your machine.
http://www.chipmaker.ru/topic/122141/page__pid__2019435#entry2019435


----------

